

Thoughts on 1984 Macintosh Demonstration - esusatyo
http://esusatyo.net/post/74600275727/thoughts-on-1984-macintosh-demonstration

======
informatimago
It wasn't a "demo", it was the real thing. Everything worked. Right, there was
only one level of undo, but going from 0 to 1 was a bigger step than going
from 1 to n. And Apple may want to leave some innovation to third party
developers, it wouldn't be a good practice to make a perfect product for
release 1.

